# Playstation 3



## bebopin64

So...UPDATE

Gonna have 8 for sale.  $1500 each.  Will post a picture of the pile of PS3's with a piece of paper on them.  The paper will say bebopin64 (my screen name) and it will also say Computer Forum on it.  I don't know exactly but I estimate shipping to be about $30.  So thats the deal.


----------



## computermaineack

20-30? Most stores are only getting 15 or so....


----------



## bebopin64

im going to a couple stores.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

are you buying them from stores?
 or are you getting them from stores u work at?


----------



## bball4life

According to the local best buy add here they are getting a minimum of 20 60GB versions and 6 20GB versions, don't know how you will get 20 or 30 though, doubt they will let you out with more then 1 if there is a line.


----------



## kof2000

if it was his boss selling it to him it would be pretty dumb idea because the ps3 will attract more customers and sales on its games and stuff and here we're looking for a 17 yr old shelling out 18000 dollars.


----------



## bebopin64

me and 20 of my friends are going to show up at frys electronics at 6am with 14000 cash in hand.  i am going to buy every unit they have.  from the looks of it this will be the only place i can make it too before they are all gone so now im looking at having 15-20 ps3's to sell.  i talked to some people at frys about what it was like when the xbox 360 came out and they told me there was no line because people dont really know about the store all that well.


----------



## Shane

bebopin64 said:


> Next monday I will have 20-30 PS3s for sale.  Depending on what they are selling for on ebay i will be selling mine for $1200-$1500.  And to eradicate any threat of scamming I will take pics with the consoles with a peice of paper that has my username and that says computer forum on it.  im starting pre sales on these sytems right now.



oooh great so your one of those people who go out and purchase 20-30 of the latest consoles and selling them on ebay way overpriced to make a profit.

Maybe you shouldnt be so selfish...Theres gonna be lots of kids out there that want a Ps3 and wont be able to get one because theyve all sold out...And why?

Because some selfish person brought them all to make a profit.
 

Im sorry but this makes me angry...Last christmas my little cousin wanted an Xbox 360 and because people were doing what you intend to do he couldnt get one.

Stores should limit 1 console to 1 person ONLY!

Anyone agree?


----------



## DCIScouts

AMD said:


> Anyone agree?



Yes.  And since you've done the rant already, no need to now!


----------



## Shane

DCIScouts said:


> Yes.  And since you've done the rant already, no need to now!



Hehe,

Just giving people a piece of my mind.


----------



## kof2000

where i got my ps2 on launch date they limit 1 per customer and they have a total of 50. i lined up 3am to 9am to get one and i'm 4th in line. funny how they're all parents lining up for their kids. well i mean if they want it so bad they should make their kids line up and wait for their own ps2. man those spoiled children lol.

this goes the same for the ps3. i dont think i would wanna buy the first version of ps3 i dont want to suffer the same fate as how the version ps2 had alot of problems.


----------



## bebopin64

im having to go through so much effort to organize getting 20 people out there in the morning because it is being limited to one per person.  and fyi if i dont do this the little kids still arent going to be able to go out there after school and get one because they will be sold out to the 25 year old stoners who buy a few and keep one and sell the others.  dont get mad at me, because you cant seriously tell me you wouldnt do this to make 10 grand in a few days.


----------



## DCIScouts

No, I wouldn't.


----------



## bebopin64

well i guess we cant all be as rich as you.  cause personally making 10k is like winning the lottery.


----------



## bigsaucybob

I support your efforts to make some cash, but I really don't think you will be getting nearly as many consoles as you think.

There has been talk of shortages of consoles, and I don't think Fry's Electronics is one of the main distributors of consoles. Although they are quite large.

The 360 was released 1 year ago, thats 1 full year for people to see Fry's Electronics. It is a very very popular place from what I have seen and heard. Anyone determind enough to get a PS3 will know about Fry's. 

I don't think PS3's will be selling as popular on eBay as people might think.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

kof2000 said:


> where i got my ps2 on launch date they limit 1 per customer and they have a total of 50. i lined up 3am to 9am to get one and i'm 4th in line. funny how they're all parents lining up for their kids. well i mean if they want it so bad they should make their kids line up and wait for their own ps2. man those spoiled children lol.
> 
> this goes the same for the ps3. i dont think i would wanna buy the first version of ps3 i dont want to suffer the same fate as how the version ps2 had alot of problems.




parents prolly did it cause there kids should sleep... 
 or tehre adults that want a ps2 lol


----------



## bebopin64

i got on the phone and spoke to some high level employee.  he told me that because of the shortages thay will only be getting 15-20.  and the frys store here in austin is hidden because it is outside of the city for the most part so its still relatively unknown.  they arent too big on video games so people dont associate this frys with video games.  they told me that the lines really didnt form in front of frys for the xbox until about 10 minutes before opening so to play it safe we will be there at 6 or 7.


----------



## Calibretto

AMD said:


> oooh great so your one of those people who go out and purchase 20-30 of the latest consoles and selling them on ebay way overpriced to make a profit.
> 
> Maybe you shouldnt be so selfish...Theres gonna be lots of kids out there that want a Ps3 and wont be able to get one because theyve all sold out...And why?
> 
> Because some selfish person brought them all to make a profit.
> 
> 
> Im sorry but this makes me angry...Last christmas my little cousin wanted an Xbox 360 and because people were doing what you intend to do he couldnt get one.
> 
> Stores should limit 1 console to 1 person ONLY!
> 
> Anyone agree?



It's a dog eat dog world out there. Careful where you step.


----------



## Saurian

I hope you get the shaft on this whole scheme, and you and your friends just end up with PS3's for yourselves. Seriously. Though, that wouldn't be bad to all have PS3's. Still, this is rediculous.


----------



## Geoff

bigsaucybob said:


> I don't think PS3's will be selling as popular on eBay as people might think.



There pre-selling now for $1500 to $2000 a piece.


----------



## bebopin64

Saurian said:


> I hope you get the shaft on this whole scheme, and you and your friends just end up with PS3's for yourselves. Seriously. Though, that wouldn't be bad to all have PS3's. Still, this is rediculous.



dont you think it makes a worse person to wish a huge financial loss like that on a person?


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

He's something to put in perspective:  The idea of reselling the next-gen video game console is far from original.  Selling them on eBay itself is more like a lottery itself.....  What are the chances that a person is going to buy your overpriced, individual unit out of the thousands of other units being sold on eBay?

I personally, too, say kudos to you, but I really frown upon how you're almost bragging about this to other people.  I had a kid in one of my classes doing the same exact thing, bragging about it to everyone too and it really pisses me off.   It makes people like me who can't through like that around feel left out because: 1. I'm not doing that scam (yes, it is a scam.....) myself and,  2. I can't afford it, let alone buy just one PS3....... 

Personally, I'm going to do what many people do and wait until a game that I really want to play comes out (probably FFVII), and maybe buy it then if I could spare the money......


----------



## bebopin64

i havent been bragging.  i listed an ad selling ps3's and people attacked me.  its not like i have the extra cash lying around to do this, im getting a bank loan and i have my one and only car as collateral.  im not trying to say this is original either, but selling them on ebay isnt a lottery, they are selling consistantly.  besides ive got ads selling them everwhere.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

You're right, I'm sorry, this purely was just an advertisement thread....  

Good luck with your business venture.....


----------



## computermaineack

Well...I just want to say that while I'm not against buying one and selling it on ebay, buying out an entire store and selling them on ebay is pretty....crazy.


But good luck...I myself will probably be camping out Thurs. night at my local Best Buy.


----------



## Archangel

bebopin64 said:


> i havent been bragging.  i listed an ad selling ps3's and people attacked me.



I gues you saying you were going to sell them ( and saying you dont have them yet.) could make people think different about that tbh.  I mean, if you already had them, and linked to a ebay post where you have them already, then it would be advertising (imo).


----------



## apj101

let not get on at the guy, this is the price of capitalism.... if there weren't any buyer then there wouldn't be any sellers


----------



## Archangel

apj101 said:


> let not get on at the guy, this is the price of capitalism.... if there weren't any buyer then there wouldn't be any sellers



true.. as long as people are buying it,..  the only fact i dont really like is that he wants to buy the whole stock of PS3's..   that seems a bit rude for the people who actually want to buy one in the store too.
but then,.. there isnt anything you can do about it anyway,  so why bother?


----------



## apj101

Archangel said:


> true.. as long as people are buying it,..  the only fact i dont really like is that he wants to buy the whole stock of PS3's..   that seems a bit rude for the people who actually want to buy one in the store too.
> but then,.. there isnt anything you can do about it anyway,  so why bother?


Hehe, If i had lined up for hours only to find the guy in front had bought them all i wouldnt be too worried....

attached to my right humerus is an old bi-headed friend of mine, i call him "Pain". He has a twine brother sitting on my lift humerus, i call him "Destruction". 
Together they would form a new kind of economic policy


----------



## Archangel

apj101 said:


> Hehe, If i had lined up for hours only to find the guy in front had bought them all i wouldnt be too worried....
> 
> attached to my right humerus is an old bi-headed friend of mine, i call him "Pain". He has a twine brother sitting on my lift humerus, i call him "Destruction".
> Together they would form a new kind of economic policy



the main reason i took a technical education... i hate economy 

edit:  im wondering tough... youre going there with your friends you said..   how can you make 10k then?  i dont see buying 1 pp (or 2 max) for 600 and selling them for 1200 make you 10k,  or dont your friends want to earn some of the money too?


----------



## bebopin64

wwell the only way to make a big profit is to deal big, resale a lot of them.  im going to pay my friends $50 a piece to get their arse out of bed at 6am.  im not too worried about people gettin pissed at me and pullin out their guns (laft and right, not real guns) because i've got an army of 20 kids who wont get paid anything if we dont take home these ps3's.


----------



## apj101

> because i've got an army of 20 kids who wont get paid anything if we dont take home these ps3's.


my twins are insulted


----------



## Geoff

bebopin64 said:


> wwell the only way to make a big profit is to deal big, resale a lot of them.  im going to pay my friends $50 a piece to get their arse out of bed at 6am.  im not too worried about people gettin pissed at me and pullin out their guns (laft and right, not real guns) because i've got an army of 20 kids who wont get paid anything if we dont take home these ps3's.



6AM?  There will be like 300 people in line by then


----------



## codeman0013

Man its people like you that make this world so bad. Honestly you are a jerk to send all these people to these places and basically take them from people who are willing to pay and i will laugh when the 360 opened here and i don't live in a big town all the stores in a 50 mile radius had a line starting at 4pm the night before so if you expect to be able to get up at 6am and get it i laugh at you for even thinking that you will arrive to a line of people there buddy. They even had a thing on the news already with people that were in line for the 360 that will be in line the night before again for the ps3. But if anyone is stupid enough to pay you 1200-1500 for a 600 dollar product is stupid as hell wait a month they will be back in the stores one month wont kill you people, and you will save 50% by doing that!!


----------



## Geoff

Codeman, I don't know what your deal is.  Whats wrong with buying a product and then selling it?  It happens all the time with new products, even with the Core 2 Duo, it's an easy way to make a buck.  And the Wii is also selling for around $600 on ebay, when you can buy them for $250 in stores.


----------



## codeman0013

I'm not saying that I'm saying people like him that buy 20 of them and then some kid in town that wants it for himself doesn't get one because of people like that nothing against buying 1 or 2 but 20 is a little much


----------



## apj101

codeman0013 said:


> I'm not saying that I'm saying people like him that buy 20 of them and then some kid in town that wants it for himself doesn't get one because of people like that nothing against buying 1 or 2 but 20 is a little much


perhaps the complaint should be aimed at sony, they are the ones who have limited production, they do this to ensure that demand well outstrips supply, it builds expectation, they know that buyer will bulk buy and sell at a premium.... and they let it happen


----------



## bebopin64

codeman0013 said:


> I'm not saying that I'm saying people like him that buy 20 of them and then some kid in town that wants it for himself doesn't get one because of people like that nothing against buying 1 or 2 but 20 is a little much



this is america thats the price of freedom.  and i talked extensively with fry's upper management for that store about when lines were forming for the xbox.  if i get there at 6am there will be no line.  best buy on the other hand, people were lining up 3pm the day before.  fry's is relatively unknown here because its out of the way.


----------



## kof2000

you should sell it for this much.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

apj101 said:


> perhaps the complaint should be aimed at sony, they are the ones who have limited production, they do this to ensure that demand well outstrips supply, it builds expectation, they know that buyer will bulk buy and sell at a premium.... and they let it happen



Ya, actually, Sony is probably the one to blame if anyone......  They are unprepared and from a business stand point, they are losing so much money, while people like bepopin64 here are making money off their loss. (no offense bepopin.....)

Here's a parody comic of it......

http://www.vgcats.com/comics/?strip_id=212
(Sorry about earlier bepopin64....)


----------



## Maddhatter

*...*

i don't know why you people are getting so worked up over this....its not gonna happen as planned because its seemingly very poorly planned and nothing ever works out as planned there's no telling how many people are gonna be trying this exact same thing so all i can say is good luck to you but don't get your hopes up the odds of you making much off of this scheme so to speak is slim and none


----------



## kof2000

the ps3 should be like the dreamcastg launch where i can just walk into the store and pick one up no problem no lines


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

kof2000 said:


> the ps3 should be like the dreamcastg launch where i can just walk into the store and pick one up no problem no lines



Ya, and remember what happened to the Dreamcast?


----------



## kof2000

the dreamcast is a great console is just that big game developers like squaresoft didnt wanna make games for it. it has loads of good games.

if there was enough ps3 for everyone then those people cant sell it for 10 grand each.


----------



## bebopin64

i have been thinking and i think i could get 20 if i sent these people to 2 different stores and had them spend the night but i decided that i dont want an ulcer so im just going to have 8 people go to one store and spend the night.  so i will have 8 ps3's for sale and im going to end up making more like a more conservative 7g.


----------



## matt3118

AMD said:


> oooh great so your one of those people who go out and purchase 20-30 of the latest consoles and selling them on ebay way overpriced to make a profit.
> 
> Maybe you shouldnt be so selfish...Theres gonna be lots of kids out there that want a Ps3 and wont be able to get one because theyve all sold out...And why?
> 
> Because some selfish person brought them all to make a profit.
> 
> 
> Im sorry but this makes me angry...Last christmas my little cousin wanted an Xbox 360 and because people were doing what you intend to do he couldnt get one.
> 
> Stores should limit 1 console to 1 person ONLY!
> 
> Anyone agree?



You've made more sense than anyone else here!  If people didn't buy them like this person is, the prices would be able to drop faster so that more people can afford them.  They're expensive enough as it is...


----------



## matt3118

Though, if I were a billionaire I probably wouldn't be complaining lol.  I'd buy one if I had that kind of money


----------



## swtwc

maddhatter,
   I like the pics you have.  Reminds me of this kid.....Scum of the earth.


----------



## bebopin64

matt3118 said:


> You've made more sense than anyone else here!  If people didn't buy them like this person is, the prices would be able to drop faster so that more people can afford them.  They're expensive enough as it is...



that wrong.  supply isn't going to go up just because little kids buy them.  demand isnt effected much either because there are so many more people that want them than have been made.


----------



## bebopin64

updated


----------



## TheOrangeDude

for sure Im not getting one soon. since my fravoit game is not out until next year. so ps3 is no use at all but setting in my closet for another 4 monthes or so if I get it now.


----------



## kof2000

thats easily 18000 usd already LOL.

imagine selling each at around 1000-1500 usd.


----------



## apj101

Ok, keep this civil. If i see one more insulting post this thread will be closed!


----------



## Archangel

I find it funny that your friends are happy with $50 while you earn $10k with it tbh.   but ah well, if some people like to be used, i cant be bothered.
altough a suggestion for the future..  maybe dont announce it like that anymore,  it was pretty predictable that some people would really not appriciate it


----------



## Jet

bebopin64 said:


> i have been thinking and i think i could get 20 if i sent these people to 2 different stores and had them spend the night but i decided that i dont want an ulcer so im just going to have 8 people go to one store and spend the night.  so i will have 8 ps3's for sale and im going to end up making more like a more conservative 7g.



Hmmm. I see a future war on Ebay...everyone trying to make tons of money off of selling understocked PS3s. Do you realize what is going to happen? People are going to drop their prices to get theirs sold. You have a bunch of people doing that, and the prices will be about down to normal. The reason why people have been able to sell PS3s on Ebay for so expensive is that there are hardly any people to compete with. 

And, remember, you are going to have to spend longer than 1 night at a store to get the first few places in line. People are staying out _weeks_ to get theirs. 

Just my view...


----------



## bebopin64

im giving out 150 bucks each to my friends.  and i talked to a frys employeee who actually knew what was going on as opposed to the idiot ones who think they know or don't but spout a bunch of crap anyway, and the line starts at closing the day before.  they wont let anybody wait in line before then.  so im having my friends show up a half hour early and group up and go stand near the door as closing draws near.  when the person comes out to lock up they are going to walk up to him ask him if this is where the ps3 line starts (so they know that they were there first) and they are going to wait.


----------



## Archangel

It still suprises me,.. $150 vs. $10k..  ^^    If i were helping you, I would want a fair cut of the money earned, but that would bring everyone in the group to the point where they all bought 1 PS3 and sell it on Ebay, as if there wasnt a group.    It's probab;y just me, but ah well


----------



## Geoff

Jet said:


> Hmmm. I see a future war on Ebay...everyone trying to make tons of money off of selling understocked PS3s. Do you realize what is going to happen? People are going to drop their prices to get theirs sold. You have a bunch of people doing that, and the prices will be about down to normal. The reason why people have been able to sell PS3s on Ebay for so expensive is that there are hardly any people to compete with.
> 
> And, remember, you are going to have to spend longer than 1 night at a store to get the first few places in line. People are staying out _weeks_ to get theirs.
> 
> Just my view...



It will be lower, but it wont be anywhere close to the retail value of $500 or $600.


----------



## apj101

we are you getting all the cash needed to do this in the first place


----------



## Geoff

apj101 said:


> we are you getting all the cash needed to do this in the first place



Who are you talking to, the person whos buying like 20 of them?


----------



## jjsevdt

bebopin64 said:


> ... im getting a bank loan and i have my one and only car as collateral.


 
He said earlier he was getting a loan with his car as collateral, but I don't necessarillay believe it. I don't know many banks that will loan to minors (his profile says 17, i know that may not be the case)

I just can't believe he's going to openly offer to sell to us at 2.5x the retail price AND charge for shipping. If someone actually bought one, just be a man and overnight the thing. 

1500 - 600 (Retail PS3) - 50 (shipping) - 50 (Friend's Payment) = 800 profit.

The math still ends up in your favor.


----------



## Maddhatter

*ok...lol*

lets do some math here.....you expect to make $10k you started with $14k you're giving each friend $150 thats $3k from $10k you're left with half of what you started with. Now where exactly is that profit part coming in at?


----------



## Geoff

I dont remember exactly, but i'll pretend bebopin has 20 friends doing this.

20 x $150 = $3,000 (cost of money to friends)
20 x $600 = $12,000 (cost of PS3's)
20 x $100 = $2,000 (apprx. eBay and other fees)
*Total Cost: $17,000

*20 x $1,500  (apprx. eBay value)
*Total Profit: $30,000

Profit - Cost = $13,000 PROFIT
*


----------



## kof2000

that is if all goes well. theres a better chance doing it in japan. someone bought 30 jp ps2


----------



## bebopin64

[-0MEGA-];490859 said:
			
		

> I dont remember exactly, but i'll pretend bebopin has 20 friends doing this.
> 
> 20 x $150 = $3,000 (cost of money to friends)
> 20 x $600 = $12,000 (cost of PS3's)
> 20 x $100 = $2,000 (apprx. eBay and other fees)
> *Total Cost: $17,000
> 
> *20 x $1,500  (apprx. eBay value)
> *Total Profit: $30,000
> 
> Profit - Cost = $13,000 PROFIT
> *



thats was the original plan but i made another post a couple pages back saying how i decided to keep it simple and only get 8.  im going to make $5600 of those 8 which is still going to be quite a bit of money.  and the ebay fees you calculated are quite high.


----------



## Jet

bebopin64 said:


> thats was the original plan but i made another post a couple pages back saying how i decided to keep it simple and only get 8.  im going to make $5600 of those 8 which is still going to be quite a bit of money.  and the ebay fees you calculated are quite high.



You can't get off cheap when you are selling more than $12,000 worth of PS3s


----------



## Geoff

bebopin64 said:


> thats was the original plan but i made another post a couple pages back saying how i decided to keep it simple and only get 8.  im going to make $5600 of those 8 which is still going to be quite a bit of money.  and the ebay fees you calculated are quite high.



You can expect to pay around $50-$100 fees for eBay, per PS3, depending on the options you choose to advertise it, and the final selling price.  Then theres the PayPal fees if you pay that way.


----------



## Jet

[-0MEGA-];490993 said:
			
		

> You can expect to pay around $50-$100 fees for eBay, depending on the otions you choose to advertise it, and the final selling price.  Then theres the PayPal fees if you pay that way.



Aren't they 3% or something? (that's $360) Not that I'm saying that you won't have a lot of profit nonetheless. I wouldn't want to be your friend...ripping them off


----------



## bebopin64

jjsevdt said:


> He said earlier he was getting a loan with his car as collateral, but I don't necessarillay believe it. I don't know many banks that will loan to minors (his profile says 17, i know that may not be the case)
> 
> I just can't believe he's going to openly offer to sell to us at 2.5x the retail price AND charge for shipping. If someone actually bought one, just be a man and overnight the thing.
> 
> 1500 - 600 (Retail PS3) - 50 (shipping) - 50 (Friend's Payment) = 800 profit.
> 
> The math still ends up in your favor.



my dad is in on the load too.  its a joint type of thing.  and overnighting a ps3 would cost at least $100.  i dont want to be down $800 bucks to be a "man".  or with original plan $2000.


----------



## bebopin64

[-0MEGA-];490993 said:
			
		

> You can expect to pay around $50-$100 fees for eBay, per PS3, depending on the options you choose to advertise it, and the final selling price.  Then theres the PayPal fees if you pay that way.



i have a good ebay account though i have the feedback to sell 8 with one auction.


----------



## bebopin64

Jet said:


> Aren't they 3% or something? (that's $360) Not that I'm saying that you won't have a lot of profit nonetheless. I wouldn't want to be your friend...ripping them off



i feel kinda bad ripping them off like this but they all know that they would make much more if they sold them themselves, they just dont have the money to do that.  im gonna throw a limo party for my friends though.


----------



## Jet

bebopin64 said:


> my dad is in on the load too.  its a joint type of thing.  and overnighting a ps3 would cost at least $100.  i dont want to be down $800 bucks to be a "man".  or with original plan $2000.



A tip: you will probably get enough extra with adding at least free shipping to negate any extra expense.


----------



## Maddhatter

just curious if you've even considered the pre orders? since pre orders are shipped out first so there's likely not going to be anything there when you get to the stores


----------



## bebopin64

Maddhatter said:


> just curious if you've even considered the pre orders? since pre orders are shipped out first so there's likely not going to be anything there when you get to the stores



its kind of insulting that you would think that might trip me up.  there are no pre orders at frys.


----------



## Geoff

I got a coupon for 10% anything at best buy the 12-17th, so if I get a PS3, I get an additional $60 off


----------



## computermaineack

[-0MEGA-];491021 said:
			
		

> I got a coupon for 10% anything at best buy the 12-17th, so if I get a PS3, I get an additional $60 off



You sure you read the fine print and it doesn't exclude PS3's or Wii's?


----------



## kof2000

or best buy will sell them on the 18 th and screw  everyone over.


----------



## Geoff

computermaineack said:


> You sure you read the fine print and it doesn't exclude PS3's or Wii's?



It just said save 10% off video games, accessories, ect, as well as other electronics.  If it works, great.  If not, oh well.


----------



## bebopin64

WELL no more ps3's because fry's decided to all of a sudden start letting people line up midnight tonight.  so i guess all the spoiles ass little kids that have parents who will do anything for them is gonna get them.  I NOW HATE FRYS ABSOLUTELY FOR LYING TO ME AND ABOUT 10,000 OTHER PEOPLE JUST TO HELP A FEW PEOPLE THAT CALLED UP AND COMPLAINED


----------



## computermaineack

bebopin64 said:


> WELL no more ps3's because fry's decided to all of a sudden start letting people line up midnight tonight.  so i guess all the spoiles ass little kids that have parents who will do anything for them is gonna get them.  I NOW HATE FRYS ABSOLUTELY FOR LYING TO ME AND ABOUT 10,000 OTHER PEOPLE JUST TO HELP A FEW PEOPLE THAT CALLED UP AND COMPLAINED



That sucks....I hope there isn't already a line at my local BestBuy.....

edit, damn, i just called them, and it turns out they started lining up at noon today, and there's about 20 people.


----------



## Maddhatter

*haha*

greed never turns out for the better


----------



## Jet

lol, try another store?


----------



## footballstevo75

that sucks for you

now you have $14,000?

bribe people to get in front of them   lol jk doubt profit would be made


----------



## kof2000

good things come to those who WAIT


----------



## Geoff

I know people line up insanely early, like 3 days before.  Now those are the people with no lives


----------



## kof2000

most either takes day offs or just still in high school playin hockey lol or hooky whatever it was that word i forget lol.


----------



## Geoff

kof2000 said:


> most either takes day offs or just still in high school playin hockey lol or hooky whatever it was that word i forget lol.



It's hooky, but im not sure if thats how you spell it.

I would have stayed out starting this afternoon, but I have work tomorrow, and were suppose to get some heavy rain tomorrow and tomorrow night.


----------



## bebopin64

Maddhatter said:


> greed never turns out for the better



are you serious?  im greedy because i saw a way to make money and i want to do it?  the only really wealthy people in the world had to screw other people out of theirs.  its the only way to do it otherwise we would all be middle class people that make the same low wage per year.  i went through so much work to get this all lined up and get people to be out there.  im always the responsible one of my peers and that makes my life very very difficult so why shouldnt i be the one of my peers cashing in at times like this?


----------



## bebopin64

kof2000 said:


> good things come to those who WAIT



yeah.  GOOD things happen to those who wait, but GREAT things happen to those who get off their ass and go for it.


----------



## computermaineack

bebopin64 said:


> yeah.  GOOD things happen to those who wait, but GREAT things happen to those who get off their ass and go for it.



Haha agreed.


----------



## jjsevdt

So I have to know, did you even get the loan, because if you were going to do this you would have had to have money in hand at least to days prior.  I think the whole thing was BS from the beginning.


----------



## ro0kie

bebopin64 said:


> yeah.  GOOD things happen to those who wait, but GREAT things happen to those who get off their ass and go for it.



OoO he got you there man. oOo it hurts doesnt it??? lol jk.


----------



## bebopin64

jjsevdt said:


> So I have to know, did you even get the loan, because if you were going to do this you would have had to have money in hand at least to days prior.  I think the whole thing was BS from the beginning.



i got a loan like 4 days ago.  i have 8 money order on the desk next to me for $650 each but now im just gonna have to cash them and pay back the bank.  i have to say im really bummed but its cool now that im a bit drunk.  ill just have to rack my brain for other ways to make a quick buck.  i was thiinking though that since this is such a low interest loan thanks to my dads high standing at the bank i could use this money to get a .com business off the ground.  ive had a few good niche businesses going but they always puttered because i didnt have the money for advertising.


----------



## bebopin64

ro0kie said:


> OoO he got you there man. oOo it hurts doesnt it??? lol jk.



ohhh yeah do you need ice for that burn?


----------



## ro0kie

bebopin64 said:


> i got a loan like 4 days ago.  i have 8 money order on the desk next to me for $650 each but now im just gonna have to cash them and pay back the bank.  i have to say im really bummed but its cool now that im a bit drunk. .



drunk eh? why does everyone on this forum lie about their age???


----------



## bebopin64

im not lying bout my age.  this generation is a new generation we drink.  its the norm nowadays for seniors in high school.


----------



## Maddhatter

you can whore yourself out to 1000 fat chicks for $10 each...haha


----------



## bebopin64

Maddhatter said:


> you can whore yourself out to 1000 fat chicks for $10 each...haha



thats a decent ideo because i could get fat chicks to pay like $100.


----------



## Saurian

Trust me, you want as LITTLE debt going into college as you can have. It helps alot. I'd just return the money. Your plan has foiled, you might actually have to WORK, now.


----------



## bebopin64

it was a lot of work getting irresponsible teenagers to be responsible.


----------



## djcon

1300 seems Quite a bit... Considering they sell thim in my City for $700 CAD


----------



## tlarkin

a PS3 sold for 10,000 today, thats right 10,000 dollars on ebay


----------



## djcon

Thats retarded... HOLY CRAP


----------



## elmarcorulz

tlarkin said:


> a PS3 sold for 10,000 today, thats right 10,000 dollars on ebay



http://cgi.ebay.com/PRE-SALE-SONY-P...7QQihZ014QQcategoryZ62054QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## apj101

elmarcorulz said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/PRE-SALE-SONY-P...7QQihZ014QQcategoryZ62054QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



that's capitalism for you...

@bebopin64: Regardless of what everyone else here may think I have nothing but respect for you, you have seen a gap in the market and are attacking it's not illegal or real unethical, given that you are supplying demand. I hope this works out for you.... by the way there will be 3% levy on all profits the be paid in the form of CF advertising fees


----------



## tlarkin

I actually saw the 10,100 dollar bid win on ebay for a PS3.  I was told by a co-worker one sold for about 14K

all i got to say is, LMFAO when your 10k+ console breaks down!!!!


----------



## elmarcorulz

tlarkin said:


> I actually saw the 10,100 dollar bid win on ebay for a PS3.  I was told by a co-worker one sold for about 14K
> 
> all i got to say is, LMFAO when your 10k+ console breaks down!!!!



That was the highest selling PS3 on ebay in the last 10 days.


----------



## kof2000

that is if the guy actually pays. there are instances where the bidder simply dissappeared lol. if you check out the winning bidder's feedback there is one negative feedback that says:

"BEWARE! Non-paying bidder,No Response to Emails from me or Ebay staff! FFF---" lol  i wonder


----------



## Geoff

Crazy!  I talked to some people and they were there since wednesday.  There were about 20 tents at best buy, but too bad there only getting like 6 in stock


----------



## computermaineack

[-0MEGA-];492341 said:
			
		

> Crazy!  I talked to some people and they were there since wednesday.  There were about 20 tents at best buy, but too bad there only getting like 6 in stock



Yeah...whilst calling the stores to check out lines and where I had a shot at getting one, one Circuit City told me they had 16 people in line, and only 14 PS3's....

Tomorrow my dad is going to a Circuit City in a mall (I would go, but I have school...) where the security guards will actuall tell you to leave if you are there before ~7:30am...Circuit City will give vouchers about 7:45, and they start selling them at 8am. My fingers are crossed......


----------



## Geoff

There are only 6 at the CC near me, but they were promised 15.  I wonder how many people will be turned down for one after camping out for 2 nights.


----------



## kof2000

ps3 games are region free for u.s. and japanese games so if you are  willing to pay that much for one might as well pay 1000 for a japanese ps3. they are available right now and you dont have to line up or anything.


----------



## bigsaucybob

This can't be for real:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Playstation-3-P...7QQihZ005QQcategoryZ62054QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## elmarcorulz

bigsaucybob said:


> This can't be for real:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Playstation-3-P...7QQihZ005QQcategoryZ62054QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I bet the sellers quite pissed off.... or very happy  Especially if ebay made him pay the listing fee's.


----------



## Jet

:O

Either way, that's a pretty good return on a small investment


----------



## Geoff

bigsaucybob said:


> This can't be for real:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Playstation-3-P...7QQihZ005QQcategoryZ62054QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Can't be true... but I wonder why both the seller and highest bidder and such high feedback, its usually people with 0 that bid like that.


----------



## bebopin64

the seller was probably just trying to cause trouble and did some shill bidding.  thats probably also why he is naru now.


----------



## SirKenin

lol.  Look at the ratings of the bidders who did most of the high bidding.


----------



## computermaineack

All of the top bidders in that auction have had their ebay accounts closed...look at the bidders list.


----------



## kof2000

saw it on cnn: donate your ps3 and get a life time supply of tacos from taco bell which one would you choose llol.


----------



## Yasu

kof2000 said:


> saw it on cnn: donate your ps3 and get a life time supply of tacos from taco bell which one would you choose llol.



I heard of this too...$12,000 worth of tacos...or a PS3.  I'll take the tacos.


----------



## kof2000

yeah i mean giving up a ps3 you fcan always get another one when things cooled down.

but if it is only limited to tacos then i'll think about it but i heard that is not only tacos you can get chalupas lol


----------



## bebopin64

kof2000 said:


> saw it on cnn: donate your ps3 and get a life time supply of tacos from taco bell which one would you choose llol.



god no contest, t-bell is the best late night food to get when your night of wrong doing is winding down.


----------



## Bobo

http://www.sandstorming.com/2006/11/how-i-got-my-ps3


----------



## ro0kie

about an hour or 2 later, i tell im gonnna head home since im 8 in line and theres only 7 ps3s. one of them made some stupid joke about if i leave the line then i aint getting back in!! har har. so as im about to leave, i tell them im going to the vons next door and if any of them wanted any food or coffee and id bring it back to them. one of them said yea and all the rest like sheep followed and said yes too. they were gonna give me money but i told them it was on me since theyve been out here since monday. the 7th guy in line wanted some food and coffee and i told him id buy some for him also.

so i go to vons and buy 8 coffees, some food, and some x-lax laxatives. i bring it to my car and put some laxatives in 6 of the coffees and seperate them from mine and #7s. i pull back to walmart and bring all the drinks and food upfront. i give #7 his stuff and then the coffees with laxatives to the 6 nerds annd wish them good luck and go back to my car. i park it around the corner so i can still see them.

about 30 minutes later, #2 and 3 in line get up and it seemed like they were yelling to the other nerds. they both ran into walmart. seconds later (i guess all nerds have the same biology) #5 gets up and runs across the parking lot and into the trees and bushes somewhere. #1 is scrounging for this portapotty type thing he’d brought with him but he is squirting everywhere and all over his pants and their sleeping bags. he runs into walmart. at this time, i start my car and drive back to the walmart to claim my spot in line. when i get there #4 and 6 are gone but i dont know where. #7 is laughing his ass off so hard and i just smile at him. i call up 5 of the other people that i had made friends with that were in line with me ( i had their phone numbers cause i was gonne buy to food for everyone) and told them to get back to the walmart ASAP and get in line. Meanwhile, me and #7 threw all their shit into the parking lot and i claimed my spot as #1, him as #2. 4 and the people i had called arrived and got in line just as 1 of the nerds came running back and got #7. he started yelling saying they need their spots back. we all told them to **** off, out of spot, out of line. it was all of us against him so he didnt say shit. the nerds came back and tried to start some shit but we just laughed, we told them it was their rule and to go **** themselves and clean the shit off their pants. the called security and security came. security man was like WTF is that ****in smell and looked at the nerds with shit all of them and kicked them off the grounds screaming LMAO. so that is how i got my ps3.

LMAO~!!!


----------



## Emperor_nero

that's just plain not nice and mean In my opinion


----------



## bebopin64

thats funny shiz but its still mean as hell.  so what if the nerds were being stupid dicks.  thats how hardcore nerds are so its gay that they lost their spot in line.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

apparently alot of ps3's got or will be cause of the blu ray drive. they were in a rush to throw as many out*to sell*


----------



## omgsauce

Yasu said:


> I heard of this too...$12,000 worth of tacos...or a PS3.  I'll take the tacos.



if it was del taco, i'd give up 3 PS3's for it.


----------



## ro0kie

Emperor_nero said:


> that's just plain not nice and mean In my opinion



Well thats how the world is, its cutthroat.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

well
 dont take food from strangers


----------



## Archangel

ro0kie said:


> Well thats how the world is, its cutthroat.



the world is as people want it to be.. iff noone would be "cutthroat"  the world wouldnt be either.


----------



## swtwc

I just love it when a plan fails.


----------



## DacyJ

I remember when the 360's came out there was a guy who camped out to get one and when he did he smashed it in the parking lot and people where like WTF?
He said "I just saved one kid from becoming a lowlife" LMAO I bet all those people where pissed that waited in line to get one and then seen that.


----------



## bebopin64

DacyJ said:


> I remember when the 360's came out there was a guy who camped out to get one and when he did he smashed it in the parking lot and people where like WTF?
> He said "I just saved one kid from becoming a lowlife" LMAO I bet all those people where pissed that waited in line to get one and then seen that.



that guy sounds like a retard


----------



## palmmann

bebopin64 said:


> that guy sounds like a retard



i believe it's smashmyxbox.com


----------



## Saurian

hahaha Awesome plan!

Damn nerds...


----------

